# Is Mike G ok?



## Deadeye (29 Dec 2020)

Don't know where to post this.
Value his thoughts even on things well apart from stuff I play with.
Hope he hasn't left us.


----------



## AJB Temple (29 Dec 2020)

Mike has had too much cake this Christmas. And the cake cutting was a problem. He is now in cake haven.


----------



## Doug B (29 Dec 2020)

His history shows he’s not posted since September 27th I believe he left around the time sunny Bob also left, I don’t know what the fallout was about as the thread was deleted


----------



## Deadeye (29 Dec 2020)

Well it would be a crying shame if either of them left.
Both very experienced and wise contributors


----------



## Rorschach (29 Dec 2020)

We're not allowed to talk about it.


----------



## shed9 (29 Dec 2020)

Rorschach said:


> We're not allowed to talk about it.


That's like saying don't touch that *BIG RED* *EMERGENCY* button.....


----------



## Deadeye (29 Dec 2020)

Rorschach said:


> We're not allowed to talk about it.



Um. Well. You'know. W H A T ???
Is this truly a place where we're unable to discuss things sensibly?


----------



## SammyQ (29 Dec 2020)

Really? You are asking that?


----------



## Doug B (29 Dec 2020)

I don’t think anyone is saying we can’t discuss things sensibly, there was a falling out & he left, that’s his prerogative though I imagine it will be frowned upon dragging up arguments where the parties involved are no longer here & the threads in question removed.
it happens regularly on forums unfortunately


----------



## Deadeye (29 Dec 2020)

SammyQ said:


> Really? You are asking that?


I am. Perhaps I'm a little slow, but why on earth not?


----------



## Myfordman (29 Dec 2020)

I can say that Mike G is just fine


----------



## thetyreman (29 Dec 2020)

I never fully understood what happened either, who wants a bet this will be deleted?


----------



## Doug71 (30 Dec 2020)

MikeG and also Trevanion leaving was a big loss to this forum, one of them always knew the answers or gave good advice on the questions I asked.


----------



## novocaine (30 Dec 2020)

Hes in a far better place now.


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Dec 2020)

Novocaine! I know you’re being ironic, stop being naughty.
On the theme, heard a line in a song yesterday, everyone's dying to get into heaven but nobody wants to die.


----------



## novocaine (30 Dec 2020)

Well he is isnt he?  ohhhhh you thought i meant dead, oh no hes not dead, hes being taken care of, kapish.


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Dec 2020)

Kapish


----------



## shed9 (30 Dec 2020)

Doug71 said:


> MikeG and also Trevanion leaving was a big loss to this forum, one of them always knew the answers or gave good advice on the questions I asked.


I wasn't aware that Trevanion had left but then I haven't been on much myself on recent months either. I agree that is a loss. Can't say I found Mike as helpful myself, there was a small (and up until his departure) growing band of people who were on Mike's ignore 'naughty' list because they dared to question or countered his comments. I also found he scared off some new members as well by his tone which is a shame as he clearly had the experience, it just didn't always translate well in a text based forum in my opinion.


----------



## Spectric (30 Dec 2020)

Lets all make a new year resolution to share our experience and knowledge whilst remembering that the focus of these forums is woodworking in it's many guises and as humans we just have to accept that there will always be some measure of friction, the main thing is to keep it freindly and above board so everyone gains and takes away a nice experience.


----------



## Peri (30 Dec 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Novocaine! I know you’re being ironic, stop being naughty.
> On the theme, heard a line in a song yesterday, everyone's dying to get into heaven but nobody wants to die.



And why is there a Highway To Hell but only a Stairway To Heaven?


----------



## Spectric (30 Dec 2020)

Because highways would be to steep to get up there and so you need steps to make the climb easier.


----------



## novocaine (30 Dec 2020)

Because much like Snowdon and its train they opened hell to the masses thanks to rich folks thinking it's a jolly wonderful idea but all that hardwork seems frightfully messy. Meanwhile heaven has kept its requirements of hardwork and effort as being the only way in. 

Or because neither are real and highway to hell is just a better song.


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Dec 2020)

More like a ski slope to Hell. Making it in the opposite direction is a little more difficult!

John


----------



## johnnyb (30 Dec 2020)

I'd love to know what happened tbh. I thought Jacob was the one they love to hate but he's still posting? its a shame because despite his slightly prickly nature he was a good poster.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (30 Dec 2020)

Peri said:


> And why is there a Highway To Hell but only a Stairway To Heaven?



Because UKworkshop members built them!!!


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

Peri said:


> And why is there a Highway To Hell but only a Stairway To Heaven?



Highway - live fast die young - best to have a highway to speed down on your way to eternal damnation

Stairway - to make old people suffer since there wasn't a deal agreed with Stannah


----------



## artie (30 Dec 2020)

There seems to be some supernatural occurrences in this thread.

Just as I was about to make a little comment about anonymity on the web.

Anyone who thinks they are anonymous is sadly mistaken. 
Your ip address gives a lot away, every motherboard has a unique identifier.

Delete this if you like.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

artie said:


> Anyone who thinks they are anonymous is sadly mistaken.
> Your ip address gives a lot away, every motherboard has a unique identifier.



If there was one thing I took away from my time at BT it's that even if someone isn't intercepting your communications, they can. Easily. There was one fact in particular that's etched on my memory. Which obviously I'm not going to share. Mainly because someone might read this.

ps hello office 914A.


----------



## artie (30 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> ps hello office 914A.


Google didn't help much





__





Post Office staff







goodnessgracious.co.uk


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

artie said:


> Google didn't help much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because of two things

1. if there was a top-secret surveillance office in BT, it wouldn't be on google; and
2. i made it up

(ps office 915A, do you pick up typos?)


----------



## mikej460 (30 Dec 2020)

novocaine said:


> Because much like Snowdon and its train they opened hell to the masses thanks to rich folks thinking it's a jolly wonderful idea but all that hardwork seems frightfully messy. Meanwhile heaven has kept its requirements of hardwork and effort as being the only way in.
> 
> Or because neither are real and highway to hell is just a better song.


I beg to differ, Road to Hell is the better song


----------



## mikej460 (30 Dec 2020)

MikeG gave me some excellent advice on my planned workshop build and yes he was merciless and I did get the impression it was my way or the highway (here we go again) but being from good northern stock I found his frankness refreshing and followed him to the other place to continue our conversation.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

Ah, the other place. I think I understand.


----------



## Lefley (31 Dec 2020)

Peri said:


> And why is there a Highway To Hell but only a Stairway To Heaven?


You answered your own question . The always snowplow the main roads first!


----------



## Auldfart2010 (31 Dec 2020)

You can get to Hell by train too. Bay a 'One way ticket to Hell and back'.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Dec 2020)

Everywhere is hell by train.


----------



## Sheptonphil (2 Jan 2021)

Christ knows what my new workshop would have been like had it not been for Mike’s help and guidance. I know it is going to see me out and still be dry and cosy inside for years to come, unlike my last professionally built one.


----------



## Sandyn (2 Jan 2021)

Peri said:


> why is there a Highway To Hell but only a Stairway To Heaven?


More people go there.....


----------



## johnnyb (3 Jan 2021)

he didn't do everything "correctly" I remember reading his porch build. he decided to try and saw the blocks level. I was gobsmacked tbh.


----------



## selectortone (3 Jan 2021)

.


----------



## D_W (4 Jan 2021)

johnnyb said:


> I'd love to know what happened tbh. I thought Jacob was the one they love to hate but he's still posting? its a shame because despite his slightly prickly nature he was a good poster.



Jacob is posting volumes in the hand tool threads at this point. I guess he came back in a side door without much fanfare.


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2021)

D_W said:


> Jacob is posting volumes in the hand tool threads at this point. I guess he came back in a side door without much fanfare.



Indeed , It looks like banned people can get back on the forum


----------



## Jake (9 Jan 2021)

That's good., Flouncers should also be welcome back. As are people who are on here mainly to profit, unless they abuse it.


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2021)

Jake said:


> That's good., Flouncers should also be welcome back. As are people who are on here mainly to profit, unless they abuse it.



Really ? Who are they then ?


----------



## Jake (9 Jan 2021)

Blister said:


> Really ? Who are they then ?



I have no trucking idea myself.


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2021)

Jake said:


> I have no trucking idea myself.



Strange post then isn't it


----------



## Jake (9 Jan 2021)

It seems fair to me, having been here abouts since not quite forever.


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2021)

Jake said:


> It seems fair to me, having been here abouts since not quite forever.


More like , Oh look some emoji's


----------



## Bm101 (9 Jan 2021)

Careful now fellas. As well as you both being well respected long term members, it's worth remembering it's a big world out there. *Cheers.


----------



## Bm101 (9 Jan 2021)

You both have a pm.


----------



## Gary (10 Jan 2021)

Jake said:


> That's good., Flouncers should also be welcome back. As are people who are on here mainly to profit, unless they abuse it.



Is that a dig?


----------



## Doug B (10 Jan 2021)

Gary said:


> Is that a dig?


Do you think it wasn't


----------



## D_W (10 Jan 2021)

Peri said:


> And why is there a Highway To Hell but only a Stairway To Heaven?



Ask bad 80s television and you shall receive.


----------



## Jake (10 Jan 2021)

Doug B said:


> Do you think it wasn't


----------

